# Cocktail for investment company employees??



## cave76 (Mar 20, 2014)

Do we REALLY want the staff at an investment company to 'get some zing'?

"Mike Treffehn of The Franklin Mortgage & Investment Co. in Philadelphia created this delicious bourbon-spiked coffee to give the staff some zing during a long shift."

Improved Iced Coffee | Serious Eats : Recipes


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 20, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Do we REALLY want the staff at an investment company to 'get some zing'?
> 
> "Mike Treffehn of The Franklin Mortgage & Investment Co. in Philadelphia created this delicious bourbon-spiked coffee to give the staff some zing during a long shift."
> 
> Improved Iced Coffee | Serious Eats : Recipes


In most places that I've worked drinking on duty is a hanging offence.

In my experience "zing" and long shifts don't go together


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 20, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Do we REALLY want the staff at an investment company to 'get some zing'?
> 
> "Mike Treffehn of The Franklin Mortgage & Investment Co. in Philadelphia created this delicious bourbon-spiked coffee to give the staff some zing during a long shift."
> 
> Improved Iced Coffee | Serious Eats : Recipes




I get the impression that the Fraklin Mortgage & Investment Co has nothing to do with mortgages and investments.

The Franklin Mortgage & Investment Co. - A Drinking Establishment


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I get the impression that the Fraklin Mortgage & Investment Co has nothing to do with mortgages and investments.
> 
> The Franklin Mortgage & Investment Co. - A Drinking Establishment



Hee hee! That's hilarious! The least that Serious Eats could have done is to link to the drinking establishment


----------



## cave76 (Mar 21, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I get the impression that the Fraklin Mortgage & Investment Co has nothing to do with mortgages and investments.
> 
> The Franklin Mortgage & Investment Co. - A Drinking Establishment





Where's that picture of me wiping egg off my face? 

Who would have thunk? Obviously not me. Good find, Carol.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 21, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Where's that picture of me wiping egg off my face?
> 
> Who would have thunk? Obviously not me. Good find, Carol.




It was a learning experience for me, too!  I just googled it out of curiosity, not expecting to find what I found.  

The funny part of this is, I was born in the Philadelphia.  My father worked for the Federal Government as an alcohol tax investigator and could have raided that place at one time!


----------

